# Humidifier keeps running water even when furnace off



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Guys, my humidifier keeps running water even when the furnace turns off
water keeps going through the soilniod valve and keeps running.
i thought it was a faulty soilnoid valve so i replaced it and no cigar. then i changed the thermostat on the humidifier and nothing
i opened up the furnace. the 2 wires black and white are running to a transponder then from their the white is plugged into NEUTRAL and the black plugged into L1

ANY thoughts on the himidifer turning on and off when the furnace goes on?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

2funr1 said:


> Hey Guys, my humidifier keeps running water even when the furnace turns off
> water keeps going through the soilniod valve and keeps running.
> i thought it was a faulty soilnoid valve so i replaced it and no cigar. then i changed the thermostat on the humidifier and nothing
> i opened up the furnace. the 2 wires black and white are running to a transponder then from their the white is plugged into NEUTRAL and the black plugged into L1
> ...


 it is wired wrong...should have its own transformer wired on the control board neutral...and black on hum terminal...post a picture if you can..


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

this is the transformer and the 2 wires from the are going what you see in the picture above


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

2funr1 said:


> this is the transformer and the 2 wires from the are going what you see in the picture above


 is that the tranformer that came with furnace....or was it added with the humidifier??ben sr


----------



## JScotty (Jan 14, 2013)

2funr1 said:


>


 You see the terminal marked "HUM" just to the right of your circle. Thats where the black wire from the humidifier transformer should go. That will only power the transformer when the blower is on. As it is wired now the transformer is always hot, so any time the humidistat is calling water will run, whether the fan is on or not.


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

ben's plumbing said:


> is that the tranformer that came with furnace....or was it added with the humidifier??ben sr


i dont know an installer did everything


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

JScotty said:


> You see the terminal marked "HUM" just to the right of your circle. Thats where the black wire from the humidifier transformer should go. That will only power the transformer when the blower is on. As it is wired now the transformer is always hot, so any time the humidistat is calling water will run, whether the fan is on or not.


so if i change the black wire and put it on HUM all should be well?


----------



## JScotty (Jan 14, 2013)

2funr1 said:


> so if i change the black wire and put it on HUM all should be well?


 Assuming that wire goes to the transformer for the humidifier yes I think it should.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

that looks like the transformer form the furnace....if you switch it furnace may not work...ben sr


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

ben you are right, i switched the black wire from L1 and put it on HUM. and turned the furnace back on and the fan came on and the furnace wouldent turn on and blow. also would not shut off.just idle switched it back to L1


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

2funr1 said:


> ben you are right, i switched the black wire from L1 and put it on HUM. and turned the furnace back on and the fan came on and the furnace wouldent turn on and blow. also would not shut off.just idle switched it back to L1


 you need to trace out the wiring from humidifier and see where it gos...my guess it going to the control board where t stat is hooked up...ben sr


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

i just checked again and the 2 wires from the thermostat that is connected to humidifier is going to what you see in the picture and at the bottom. white and black cable is going white -neutral and black-L1. i put the black cable on HUM and the furnace was idling with fan and would not turn on or turn off


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

this is a common install for humidifier with added transformer to system...


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

on the transformer their is 12V and 24V what should be plugged into 24V and what in 12V


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

2funr1 said:


> on the transformer their is 12V and 24V what should be plugged into 24V and what in 12V


 what transformer are you looking at ...the one in the picture...or one that was added with your humidifier...


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

the one in the picture. thats where the cables are going from the soilnoid valve and from the humidistat


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

2funr1 said:


> the one in the picture. thats where the cables are going from the soilnoid valve and from the humidistat


 ok that your problem ..you need to add a 24v transformer like in the picture I sent you .


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a transformer its seems like its hooked up both the solnoid and the humidistat are going to it. their are 12V and 24V here is a pic


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

2funr1 said:


> I have a transformer its seems like its hooked up both the solnoid and the humidistat are going to it. their are 12V and 24V here is a pic


the wiring connections in juction box under transformer ..can we see them..


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

2funr1 said:


>


 I think what you need to do is take the black 120 v black wire from transforner and extend it to the hum terminal on control board..that should olny power the transformer when blower is on..ben sr


----------



## 2funr1 (Jan 23, 2013)

hmmmm i see. im a newb i think im going to call a HVAC tech to come do all this and take a look


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

2funr1 said:


> hmmmm i see. im a newb i think im going to call a HVAC tech to come do all this and take a look


 well if thats what you want..ok.. better to play it safe if your unsure..ben sr


----------

